# Grill Repair Help Needed



## Dream Burls (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a cracked gas line feeder inside my grill that feeds gas from the first to the second row of burners. The crack is pretty much all the way through, but the gas flow is not impeded so everything still works. I'd like to repair this line but can't figure out how. Any suggestions would be gratly appreciated.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

Uuuuummmmm....get a charcoal grill? :rofl2:

Not sure what make/model you have, but a lot of parts for Weber grills are available at Lowe's, and I'm sure the rest can be had online.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with the getting a replacement part idea. Jerry rigging anything that has to do with flammable gas and fire seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

Try clagrills.com. I had good luck with them on hard to find grill parts. Be sure to have access to type and model number grill.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2013)

BBQparts.com is another source.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I was thinking about buying some 3M heat resistant tape, but it turns out that the replacement part is cheaper than the tape. It's on order.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2013)

Homerun!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 8, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Uuuuummmmm....get a charcoal grill? :rofl2:



I also love charcoal / wood cooked food, but understand the convenience / less commitment in firing up the grill that gas provides. 

However, something like this:
[video=youtube;t4aI_O8kcN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aI_O8kcN8[/video]

is a great intermediate step, and one of my favorite ways to cook a steak.
I added a little wire mesh screen to help keep the ashes off the meat when in "broiler" mode. Initial investment at fleet farm was <$30.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the new cross over tube and installed it today: good as new. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 12, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> I also love charcoal / wood cooked food, but understand the convenience / less commitment in firing up the grill that gas provides.
> 
> However, something like this:
> [video=youtube;t4aI_O8kcN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aI_O8kcN8[/video]
> ...



I had forgotten this particular contraption from Alton. Nice!


----------

